# Problemas com a inicialização da placa de rede Eth0

## mass_sle

Olá. A minha placa de rede não torna-se ativa quando o kernel inicia. Alterei o arquivo /etc/conf.d/net, no campo iface_eth0 pus ="dhcp", pois utilizo conexão adsl do tipo dhcp. Mas isso não adiantou   :Sad:   O que poderia ser feito?

----------

## fernandotcl

Você já tentou "ifconfig up"?

----------

## mass_sle

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Você já tentou "ifconfig up"?

 

Tentei agora ifconfig up e deu esta mensagem:

"up: error fetching interface informations: Device not found"

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mass_sle wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Você já tentou "ifconfig up"? 
> 
> Tentei agora ifconfig up e deu esta mensagem:
> 
> "up: error fetching interface informations: Device not found"

 

Oops  :Embarassed: , desculpe. O certo seria:

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

----------

## alfmatos

De certeza que a placa está configurada ?

```
lsmod
```

 Para ver se o modulo está carregado.

Se não estiver configurado como modulo faz

```
ifconfig eth0
```

 deve mostrar se está lá ou não.

E quanto a iniciar no boot. adicionaste ao boot ?

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

----------

## mass_sle

Ok, já resolvi o problema. Agora a placa de rede está funcionando perfeitamente, tenho conexão. Valeu!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## iTT

 *alfmatos wrote:*   

> De certeza que a placa está configurada ?
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

cada vez inicio tenho de fazer spr o modprobe modulo_placa e dps dhcp...

como posso por o arranque a fazer isso?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *iTT wrote:*   

>  *alfmatos wrote:*   De certeza que a placa está configurada ?
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

Se eu não estou enganado:

```
echo "<módulo da placa>" >> /etc/modules.autoconf/2.6/modules

rc-update add dhcpd default
```

Mas confirme antes, principalmente os caminhos dos arquivos.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kobal

Eu tava com o mesmo problema.

E so ir em /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# For example

# 3c59x

e descometar o nome do modulo, no meu caso e o 3c59x

----------

## Kuartzer

emerge hotplug  :Smile: 

----------

## Gnu Kemist

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se eu não estou enganado:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Voce realmente so' tem de adicionar o nome do modulo para o seu NIC no arquivo /etc/modules.autoconf/kernel-2.6 e usar o comando:

```
rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

Se voce configurou o /etc/conf.d/net corretamente (iface_eth0="DHCP"), voce nao tem de usar o comando dhcpcd mais.

Gnu Kemist

----------

